# Funny spot on Barbara Boxer's "Call me senator" rant



## wst3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks! That was funny.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 27, 2010)

:lol: 
I am shocked to see an established Hollywood producer risking backlash from the elites.
Very Funny indeed.

BTW, I loved Ed Ames, and believe it or not had to perform his song " Try To Remember The Days Of September " ala Liberace style, when I was 9 years old.
I remember it well because my brother came back from Nam and wore his uniform to the Theater we performed at. 
1965 I believe.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 27, 2010)

Really stupid, and Carly Fiorini is a CU Next Tuesday.

Ed Ames had the same tennis instructor I used to have. He's a nice enough guy, but his mind is clearly shot.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 27, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> Really stupid, and Carly Fiorini is a CU Next Tuesday.
> 
> Ed Ames had the same tennis instructor I used to have. He's a nice enough guy, but his mind is clearly shot.



What kills me is that after spending millions upon millions of dollars both Carly and Meg have completely unraveled on the home stretch. Meg is a prime example of making sure that you treat the "little people" in your life right. One snubbed nanny is looking like she single handedly brought down a $140 million campaign. As for Carly, girl is just a snob. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QOmQtyAe28


----------



## José Herring (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha. Good idea!

We could also pitch as a reality show. Run it opposite of Palin's show. We can call it, "what they really say". Or, "Famous People say the Stupidest Things When They Think the Mic is Off".

As for Meg's case. Hell has no fury like a Latina woman scorned: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20018055-503544.html (http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162- ... 03544.html)

Meg Whitman's campaign: $140,000,000

Pictures of her illegal exNanny in front of cameras crying with the lawyer's arm around her:

PRICELESS.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 28, 2010)

See Mike? This is why you are so wealthy. Brilliant.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 28, 2010)

josejherring @ Thu Oct 28 said:


> Pictures of her illegal exNanny in front of cameras crying with the lawyer's arm around her:
> 
> PRICELESS.


The only problem is that the lawyer is Gloria Allred. Any moderate or conservative will watch this and feel for the housekeeper . . . until they see Allred's opportunistic mug appear on the scene, at which point their eyes will roll and all credibility will be gone. Might as well be Al Sharpton.

Heck, I'm a liberal, but any time I see either one of those two morons, my first thought is, _"Oh God, what headline seeking bullshit is (s)he up to now?"_

What kills me is that Allred knows this. She knows that she's poison (in terms of credibility) to any but the most left wing of audiences. Yet rather than do what would help this case the most, and let some grandfatherly lawyer take the lead role in the case (which would have made for a video ten times more powerful,) she has to, has to, has to make sure *her* face is always front and center.

At the risk of going off on a tangent (on top of the tangent I'm already on,) I have another TV show idea. It's called, "I'm Articulate and I Wanna Be Famous!!!" (Different from just regular "I Wanna Be Famous!!!" We'll get to the reasons for the difference in a minute.)

We gather all the people who really, really, really crave seeing themselves on camera. Different from American Idol contestants, which is harmless poking fun of yokels who will never amount to anything. THIS gameshow is only for the _articulate_ attention seekers. The ones with dangerous egos, but enough smarts to actually do some damage.

Season One will feature Gloria Allred, Al Sharpton, Glenn Beck and a bunch of other people I haven't decided on, yet. (I get to decide, because I'm executive producer. And composer, too. Oh, and I'm in charge of casting the models and dancers, too.)

The game works like this: We put all our contestants into a room. Then we let them start talking. Then we shoot them.

Sure, it's not heavy on plot and the season will be kinda short, but I don't think it matters. People would pay good money to see this, and more importantly, the country would be in infinitely better shape without these morons.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 28, 2010)

That makes me even more obsequious to you, Mike. Where does it come from?


----------



## wst3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Greene @ Thu Oct 28 said:


> <great build up snipped>
> 
> The game works like this: We put all our contestants into a room. Then we let them start talking. Then we shoot them.
> <snip>



I was already laughing when I hit your punchline, so at least I knew enough not to take another gulp while reading... some of the funniest stuff I've read in eons - with the required element of truth/reality of course.

And for the record, you can't be the composer AND pick the models - you gotta share... really... it's just the right thing to do! (scary admission - not sure which gig I'd rather have!)


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 28, 2010)

You're right. That's greedy of me. You can be Composer (that shows you where _my_ priorities are!)

Now that I think about it, I don't see why the Casting job can't be shared amongst all of us. Because really, this should be a worldwide talent search for models and dancers. I figure each of us sets up our own casting office where we each live. American Idol would get thousands of candidates in each city, so we'd probably get about the same. Which means each of us will have plenty of, errrr, uhhhh . . . "casting" to do.

Nick, if you keep that up, I'm gonna make another gameshow called, "People Who Use Big Words I Don't Understand!"


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 28, 2010)

Being obsequious means kissing ass.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that I left that opening. 

Both, actually. 

I only talked to Ed casually a few times, but he went on several rants about how evil the Palestinians are. He's pretty hardcore.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 31, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 29 said:


> Yeah, I saw that I left that opening.



never leave a guy from goldman sachs an opening. :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't find it that funny. Maybe a few chuckles. The Chief made me laugh. 

Made me glad I don't live in California. You guys can have all of these candidates. I wouldn't vote for any of them for dog catcher. 

Neither Whitman nor Fiorina even impress me with their business background. As a former shareholder of one of the corporations they ran, I was not impressed. They both represent typical corporate America. Not that Boxer has done anything of note in the Senate. Her biggest moment was probably stating she was against TARP when it was announced, then quietly voting for it. Typical politician. Just like about 80% of the rest of Congress. If the entire lot of them were on fire I wouldn't cross the street to piss on them.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 2, 2010)

snowleopard @ Mon Nov 01 said:


> <snip>Typical politician. Just like about 80% of the rest of Congress. If the entire lot of them were on fire I wouldn't cross the street to piss on them.



No, really... don't hold back, tell us what you really think!

(Sorry, but I have not heard that expression in a long time and it really made me chuckle!)


----------

